# Ecrire avec iclooly



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé d'écrire sur son ipad avec iclooly ? Dessiner, oui, sans doute, mais former des lettres "à la volée", comme sur un cahier ? Si oui, quelle expérience en avez-vous ? Par exemple, serait-il aussi facile de prendre des notes avec iclooly et hd note taker qu'avec un bon vieux feutre et un cahier ?


----------

